# Image Dynamics XS-65 vs. ??



## jrsmiles (May 28, 2010)

I'm looking at picking up a set of Image Dynamics XS-65' components for about $480 new. I'm running them in a 2 way setup along with a 10w6v2 in the trunk. Planning to give them 150x2 from either a JL HD600/4 or a Slash 300/2. 

I've read a lot of good reviews and very little negative about these components. Is there anything I'm missing out on in this price range that I should be looking at? I'm looking for an all around versatile setup, punchy midbass, clear mids, listening mostly to rock/pop and some hip hop and jazz. My doors will be sealed and deadend. 

I've done a lot of research and have landed on these, just curious about anything else out there that is comparable for the price. 

Thanks...


----------



## jrsmiles (May 28, 2010)

Anyone care to add, I've already ordered them, just looking for some opinions from others.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

you might find more responses on the ID forum.


XS65 vs CXS64........
Here is a copy of what Sean Adler at ID sent me.

Thank you for your inquiry. Ok, the differences are minor, unless you have a specific “sound” you are looking to achieve. 

The XS65 offers a solid midrange that increases as the spider softens and breaks in. This is good if you prefer better upper end and rely on complementary bass from your subwoofer. The XS mid driver also has a beautiful, natural roll off at approximately 1800hz (+/-).

The CXS64v.2 was designed to offer more mid-bass attack at between 80-130hz, and it does it effortlessly. However, with this mid-bass, you will lose some of your upper midrange capability. The CXS has a natural roll off starting at about 1600hz.

Both sets utilize the XS28 tweeter for a smooth response in the high range frequencies. Both crossovers offer plenty of adjustment capability for the tweeter and allow the mid driver to play through its natural roll off.

Again, if you want a bit more mid-bass, then CXS if you prefer more mid-range attack, then XS. Either way you decide, you will not be disappointed with your decision.


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

i am currently running the xs65's and am very happy. but like the post stated above the midbass is the greatest but it is there. not sure how much more i would really need but im also using a 10 inch idmax for bass so im very happy with my system as a whole. good luck and let us know how you like the components. 

i got my set for 435 from a local dealer=) the guy there hooked me up with a great deal.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been running Hybrid Clarus mids for a few weeks now, and I really like them. They play down to 63Hz and up to 4k without issue.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I actually have a new set Ive been trying to sell for like $350 shipped


----------



## jrsmiles (May 28, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> I actually have a new set Ive been trying to sell for like $350 shipped


Too bad I didn't see them when I was browsing the classifieds here. I'd have taken them right off your hands.


----------

